# miller flat, cleveland, electric and scofield ice



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

solid ice on miller flat, cleveland and electric... tho electric does show some softening around the edges. scofield ice covered to shore but looks to be getting soft as well. huntington ice covered and solid.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Three weeks 'till ice-off on Scofield, tops. The other two.....Late May.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Kingfisher!


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the post, i can't wait for the ice off at EL


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You seeing any bare ground out there, Kingfisher?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

all snow covered down to at least just past the junction of the miller flat road and the road heading down to orangeville. (that is where my upper joes valley snotel site is) but melting fast. wont be able to snowmobile that road in a month... the meadows will melt out in just a couple of weeks. the road from joes valley up to potters... ;maybe 3 weeks for the drifts and sheltered locations. the road from the top down to potters is a bit deeper but wont likley go more than 4 to 5 weeks... the road from greenwich up monroe mtn is open to lower box creek. the mytogee mt road is bare for the first 2 miles down from fishlake, 12 mile canyon is bare to the upper parking lot with lots of bare spots up to the first lake, manti canyon is bare to the first reservoir. given the climate forecast for the next couple of months (warm and dry) - many areas across the state will be melted out by mid may - including some high elevation locations like the north slope.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There we go. Thanks for the info load. It's handy.


----------

